# How to keep chickens AWAY from my property



## BobbiesZoo

Neighbor's chickens won't stay on their own property. Pooping everywhere, digging around in newly redone flower beds, eating the goat grain. I have 25 animals to feed, I don't want to feed them too! 
Anyhow, I did a Google search and came up w/strong spices...so went and got a bunch of Cayenne Pepper and hot chili powder. Going to spread that around the flowers and the main area they enter the property. Also want to get a motion sensor alarm to scare the bejessus out of them, but the only one I have found so far is for indoor use only.
So, any other ideas? They are really tickin' me off. Can't talk to neighbor, all he animals "have always been free range"...yeah, even his goats. And we live on a main road...real smart.


----------



## Jessica84

Is it a fence in or a fence out where you live? If a fence out are these chickens flyers or do they go threw the fence? If they go threw the fence I would put some chicken wire up so they can't get threw. I can't remember if hot fence worked on my chickens or not maybe someone can say one way or another. I don't think your going to scare them from coming onto your place it's going to have to be something that blocks them from getting to you........and well I have some good chicken recipes lol JUST KIDDING!!


----------



## goathiker

1) Put in radio fence around where you don't want the chickens. 
2) Buy young Rat Terrier
3) Train Rat Terrier to Radio Fence
4) Watch the feathers fly while chickens run...


----------



## Dayna

Uhm... my chickens love chili peppers! So be careful you're not just asking them to dinner.

Speaking of dinner... I'd be eating a lot of chicken dinners.

If they are going over your fence, you can trim their flight feathers and toss them back on their side.


----------



## goathiker

My mom used to feed her chickens chili spice, Cumin, and Cayenne pepper to make them lay more eggs.


----------



## Dayna

goathiker said:


> My mom used to feed her chickens chili spice, Cumin, and Cayenne pepper to make them lay more eggs.


I did an experiment because I grow tons of hot peppers wild here. I fed a large amount of pepper mash to my cooped hens and their egg yolks got quite reddish colored! It was really cool.


----------



## teejae

LOL maybe just grab the chickens and re-locate them?


----------



## Jessica84

teejae said:


> LOL maybe just grab the chickens and re-locate them?


She said it not me lol


----------



## TDG-Farms

Wait... have you gone over to the neighbors and told them about their chickens? If you have and they havent done anything. Your next step is to all the sheriff. This way its on paper and documented. Then you animal control. They wont do anything most likely cause they dont care, but it adds to your "case". Its not your responsibility to keep their chickens outta your yard.

Im kinda protective of my property. I would do the above and then follow up with one more visit to the neighbors with a warning I will start to kill their chickens and throw them in the trash if they dont keep them off my property.


----------



## NyGoatMom

I have the exact same problem right now...I currently have caught one and have her in a cage. In two more days if he does not come asking, she is going in with my flock. He had chickens two years ago that did the same thing...we kept bringing them home to him....then we got sick of brining them home and started caging them and he came down to see if they were here, and he'd take them back....this time, he hasn't bothered to check. I told him last time that I paid a lot of money to fence mine in to keep them from doing damage to my flower beds and pooping everywhere or wandering the neighborhood....think he would have gotten the hint!!
I have two more to catch in my yard....then the cage waiting period...then they become my layers.


----------



## Greybird

The way I see it, people who can't be bothered to confine their animals have already accepted the risk that they might not return home someday.
I don't care if it's chickens, guineas, cats, dogs, or any other kind of creature. My neighborhood is overrun with so-called "free range" animals, and they have a surprisingly high attrition rate, yet the same neighbor (who is responsible for 99% of them) just keeps replacing them.
His latest interest is Phoenix chickens and they're already hanging out in the road so it won't be long before they meet the other neighbor's chicken-killing dogs. Last year it was Brahma chickens, and it was no surprise (to me) that they vanished one by one until they were all gone.
He has a similar problem hanging on to his "barn" cats, but some people never learn. All of his barn cats, so far, have been fence jumpers with quite a fondness for MY baby chicks.

Shoot, shovel, and shut up. To me it's a much better solution than starting a neighborhood war with someone who's otherwise nice, but too set in their ways to listen to reason regarding stray livestock.
I'm not bothered by invasive poultry, but if I were I would quietly put them in the freezer. Coyotes, hawks, raccoons . . . ya never know. Sometimes chickens simply vanish.


----------



## Jessica84

If the SSS is what you have to do then it's what you have to do. I totally agree with you on its better more easy then the war. We have a subdivision behind us and they love to let their dogs run wild and free which includes chasing our cows sometimes harming them. So we do what we need to do and when they call we explain there isn't mountain lion warnings for nothing. The last time I got into it with a neighbor their dog actually came after my son when we were checking heifers, if it wasn't for my dog it would have been bad! So I ran home got the gun and shot the damn dog still on our place with my dog trying to keep it back. Neighbor came out I said words and about a week later I found him sitting in a lawn chair with a pellet gun shooting my cows ON MY PLACE. Took pictures and told him if any of my cows are missing eyes or dye he is going to owe big money. Thank god he lost his house and left but he could have done a lot of damage so I don't say jack any more. Let them sit and think about what happened to their animals. I have enough space for my dogs to run free and I don't let them because I care about my animals!


----------



## Lstein

Jessica84 said:


> If the SSS is what you have to do then it's what you have to do. I totally agree with you on its better more easy then the war. We have a subdivision behind us and they love to let their dogs run wild and free which includes chasing our cows sometimes harming them. So we do what we need to do and when they call we explain there isn't mountain lion warnings for nothing. The last time I got into it with a neighbor their dog actually came after my son when we were checking heifers, if it wasn't for my dog it would have been bad! So I ran home got the gun and shot the damn dog still on our place with my dog trying to keep it back. Neighbor came out I said words and about a week later I found him sitting in a lawn chair with a pellet gun shooting my cows ON MY PLACE. Took pictures and told him if any of my cows are missing eyes or dye he is going to owe big money. Thank god he lost his house and left but he could have done a lot of damage so I don't say jack any more. Let them sit and think about what happened to their animals. I have enough space for my dogs to run free and I don't let them because I care about my animals!


 Oh my god, this is just fascinating and horrifying at the same time, these stories lol. Makes me thankful that, literally, all my neighbors are family members and are 1/4 mile away at the least.

Though I do get the random cow(s) coming in my yard sometimes. Or horses, for some reason when anyone's horse gets out it comes to my house and just stands out front and stares at the house.


----------



## odieclark

*Chickens!*

Love chickens!

But stated earlier, if you haven't already speak to the owners first. Then after that it's up to you and what is legal and safe. Gosh if a hen landed in my yard I would love to add her to my small flock!

I understand your problem with them though, and would be annoyed under the circumstances!

Plus, chickens, like any animal can carry new disease into your birds as well! I had some that I bought from a farmer, to learn his birds had Mareks disease...ugh.,.... Live and learn! He didn't tell me, and I learned the hard way! Mareks is a terrible chicken killer!


----------



## odieclark

*Neighbors!*



Jessica84 said:


> If the SSS is what you have to do then it's what you have to do. I totally agree with you on its better more easy then the war. We have a subdivision behind us and they love to let their dogs run wild and free which includes chasing our cows sometimes harming them. So we do what we need to do and when they call we explain there isn't mountain lion warnings for nothing. The last time I got into it with a neighbor their dog actually came after my son when we were checking heifers, if it wasn't for my dog it would have been bad! So I ran home got the gun and shot the damn dog still on our place with my dog trying to keep it back. Neighbor came out I said words and about a week later I found him sitting in a lawn chair with a pellet gun shooting my cows ON MY PLACE. Took pictures and told him if any of my cows are missing eyes or dye he is going to owe big money. Thank god he lost his house and left but he could have done a lot of damage so I don't say jack any more. Let them sit and think about what happened to their animals. I have enough space for my dogs to run free and I don't let them because I care about my animals!


Oh my gosh! What is up with some neighbors! Seriously, thank God your child is alright!


----------



## odieclark

*Crazy neighbor!*



Greybird said:


> The way I see it, people who can't be bothered to confine their animals have already accepted the risk that they might not return home someday.
> I don't care if it's chickens, guineas, cats, dogs, or any other kind of creature. My neighborhood is overrun with so-called "free range" animals, and they have a surprisingly high attrition rate, yet the same neighbor (who is responsible for 99% of them) just keeps replacing them.
> His latest interest is Phoenix chickens and they're already hanging out in the road so it won't be long before they meet the other neighbor's chicken-killing dogs. Last year it was Brahma chickens, and it was no surprise (to me) that they vanished one by one until they were all gone.
> He has a similar problem hanging on to his "barn" cats, but some people never learn. All of his barn cats, so far, have been fence jumpers with quite a fondness for MY baby chicks.
> 
> Shoot, shovel, and shut up. To me it's a much better solution than starting a neighborhood war with someone who's otherwise nice, but too set in their ways to listen to reason regarding stray livestock.
> I'm not bothered by invasive poultry, but if I were I would quietly put them in the freezer. Coyotes, hawks, raccoons . . . ya never know. Sometimes chickens simply vanish.


Wow! I guess I needed to read this thread, as you have a crazy neighbor! Honestly, I thought we have seen our share of nutty ones!?! Nope! Yours is nuts, and how unfair to the animals they decide to try!

Reminds me of the young lady who got live lobsters delivered from a friend for a thank you gift, and she thought she would let them go free in a nearby creek!:hammer: really? She saved them? :hammer:


----------

